# Elite 30



## me262 (Apr 22, 2003)

Anbody know anything about ''Elite'' sailboats? I believe they are french built. Guess that says a lot about them....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do not make dispariging remarks about French Boats and designs. Our boat Teacher''s Pet III was the prototype design for over 355 mass produced boats and numerous design mods.
As for TP III they do not come any better in 32''. Her big brother, Canabel has done 3 circumnavigations, TP III, one.That says it all. I have not yet really put TP III on the market but will this summer. 
Gene Koblick, Bradenton, Fl.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I looked at a Kirie Elite 30. I actually liked the design. If I remember correctly it has an aft cabin which is unusual for a 30'' boat. The one I sailed was a racing version and had a hull made of kevlar or a similar exotic material. (I think this was rare.) I think the boat would be appropriate for an area with lighter winds; we were fully heeled in a 10knot breeze.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

As Ham says, quite roomy below for a smaller cruiser/racer. Check length of bow berths to make sure people you want to put there can actually fit. (The French put their kids up there.) As I recall the boats are quite light, with a narrow waterline beam that gets very wide at deck level. Compare the Kirie Elite 30 to a J/30, J/29 and Santana 30/30, then look at the prices.... The Elites I have seen have all seemed well put-together (though light) with good deck surfaces that seemed to stand up well to wear/tear & dropped winch handles with little/no chipping or dings. Kirie Elites were originally made in northern France, on the English Channel, IMHO to a better-than-Beneteau standard. Beneteau has now bought them out, though I believe Kirie still operates under its own name. The French sails they came with were probably better used as winter covers. A new suit would likely surprise a lot of people on the racecourse.


----------

